# Split pedal



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Ugh. One of my pedal's has split. The black part has split. 63 Schwinn Racer. Is there a way to glue it back together? I have some shoe goo on it over night. Any recommendations?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 10, 2020)

It looks like you have torrington 8 or similar pedals on your racer. If so you just get a new block (take it apart, remove the broken block and put on a new one). These are expensive. Maybe you can find someone on here that has a spare for less. I don't think the gluing it back together approach would work for long. Taking the pedal apart isn't bad at all, but as long as you are in there you may want to clean and regrease everything while it is opened up (if it hasn't been done in a long time).


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Had a feeling they would cost. I’ll take a look at taking it apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2020)

I thought the Racer had the waffle pedals.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

They are flat and are schwinn. At least I think they are the originals. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 10, 2020)

What does the block look like, I have a bunch of blocks laying around


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> What does the block look like, I have a bunch of blocks laying around




Will get a pic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 10, 2020)

GT is right about that style of pedal and waffle blocks. But I saw in your pics that it had the Torrington 8 style blocks, but couldn’t see the ends. If you want to make those pedals correct you need to swap out with the waffle blocks. Someone updated them before you with different blocks. Waffle blocks are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 10, 2020)

How long are they? Can you post a better picture of the profile? I got a bike the othe day that has only one pedal and that pedal has only one block.  It looks similar but I can't tell for sure. It's yours if it matches.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Here it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rennfaron (Apr 10, 2020)

Your style of pedal with waffle blocks 








						OEM Schwinn 1963 Waffle Pedals w/o Reflectors fits Stingray Fair Lady & OTHERS | #2005137178
					

OEM Schwinn 1963 waffle pedals w/o reflectors.  RIDER  quality parts will fit and be correct for many. Factory finish on this set is well worn. Please email with any questions, thank you for looking !




					www.worthpoint.com
				











						Schwinn Waffle Pedals1960's 1/2" pedalset Stingray Chicago Originals - Beautiful | #1901869820
					

Very nice Schwinn original pedals - clean and ready! = Display or use - great original set- very nice original pedals -1963/4 or close therein - 1/2  for 1 piece cranks - Original OEM Schwinn productS




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 10, 2020)

Drill a few holes and but some 1/8" or so bolts through there.  They will back up the shoe goo and give some mechanical support. How often do you ride the bike?  This is where dragging home parts bikes can pay off.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Almost ride daily. Not far, but almost daily. Will look into bolts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Almost ride daily. Not far, but almost daily. Will look into bolts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

rennfaron said:


> GT is right about that style of pedal and waffle blocks. But I saw in your pics that it had the Torrington 8 style blocks, but couldn’t see the ends. If you want to make those pedals correct you need to swap out with the waffle blocks. Someone updated them before you with different blocks. Waffle blocks are a lot cheaper.




Ahh. Surprised. Felt like the guy I bought it off of had not done much to change it. Will look into waffle blocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 10, 2020)

OR just find another set of rubber block pedals and swap them all out.  If there are reflectors, pop them out and point the recess in towards the axle.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 10, 2020)

Andrew Gorman said:


> OR just find another set of rubber block pedals and swap them all out. If there are reflectors, pop them out and point the recess in towards the axle.




Yes. Thought about that. Will keep my eyes open. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 11, 2020)

.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> Those are not the original Schwinn pedals. They look like some off brand aftermarket pedals?




But they have the schwinn logo on the metal. Oh. You mean the black part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> But they have the schwinn logo on the metal. Oh. You mean the black part.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I made a mistake, they looked like Union pedals


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

Ah. Ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

Forgiven you are!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2020)

Are the they screwed together or held together with clips @ the ends of those metal shanks? You might have the incorrect pedals anyway,might not matter?


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Are the they screwed together or held together with clips @ the ends of those metal shanks? You might have the incorrect pedals anyway,might not matter?




I’ll check. Hope they are serviceable





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 11, 2020)

Here is a picture of a couple of pedal blocks that I have lying around. The shorter one is 3-11/16"; the longer one is 4" long.  Either one or both are yours if you want them.  Just send me your address via PM and I'll mail it/them to you.  Might get you by until you can ascertain what is correct and obtain a pair.







I actually have two of the 4" blocks if you're interested.  It's my turn to pay it forward. 

Ed


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

I’ll measure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

oops forgot to measure. ugh


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> oops forgot to measure. ugh



One thing you could consider.  I had a similar problem where an old rubber pedal block fell apart, pedal wouldn't stay together without it.  I ended up making a new block out of some old oak.  I had an old oak stake, about 1x1 and a couple feet long.  Cut it down to the same size as the remaining block, and drilled a hole through it.  Works great and still holding up well over a year later.  Cost me nothing but some time, and added some interesting character to the bike.  These steaks can be found in the building materials section of places like Lowe's Warehouse if you don't have something like that laying about already.  Just an alternative idea to consider if all else fails.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

That sounds cool. Did you treat the wood? Kinda personalizes your bike.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> That sounds cool. Did you treat the wood? Kinda personalizes your bike.



No, it was just a weathered oak stake I had.  Here is a picture, its on my '47 Columbia that I ride all the time.  I would have liked a new rubber block, but just didn't want to spend any money, especially knowing that back in the day a lot of pedals came with oak blocks anyway.  Something I could make myself for free.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

That’s too cool. Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> That’s too cool. Good job!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you!  You might could even use a hacksaw or a long file and sort-of carve some treading into it depending on the desired pattern.  That would be some extra work to get it just right.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> Thank you!  You might could even use a hacksaw or a long file and sort-of carve some treading into it depending on the desired pattern.  That would be some extra work to get it just right.





Did your other ends look like mine. The picture up top? With the "clips" on the end toward the inside?


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> Are the they screwed together or held together with clips @ the ends of those metal shanks? You might have the incorrect pedals anyway,might not matter?




Clips? I added a picture up above.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I’ll check. Hope they are serviceable
> View attachment 1172290
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I fought trying to take this style clip off the one block pedal that I took the block from.  What a bitch. Scuse the language.  I found no way of getting it off without cutting it off with a Dremel. But I imagine you can get new clips at a hardware store.  Appears that we have the same pedals.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Clips? I added a picture up above.



Yes, my pedals do have those clips.  I will tell you a story about that.  This happened before I had to replace the rubber block.  I had ridden the bike several miles to go buy some lunch, and on my way home I decided I would try and run her as fast as I could.  When I did that and started pedaling harder, the clip I guess was weak from age and wear and flew off the end of the shaft.  The pedal parts grew very loose,  the bearings flew out, and then the pedal completely disintegrated.  I had to pull over and pick up all of the pieces.  I never did find the original clip, nor most of the bearing balls, but luckily found everything else.  It is nearly impossible to find this type clip for sale anywhere, that is exact to the original.  If you loose the original clip, you will likely have to settle for a modern alternative.  I ended up ordering some online I think for a few bucks, and did some other modifications, and got that problem resolved, but it took several attempts.  Pedal is now completely rebuilt, even though it has little monetary value.  All because I was too cheap to buy a new set of pedals. that said, if it can be fixed, I say go for it so as to not be part of the disposable society we now live in.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> Yes, my pedals do have those clips.  I will tell you a story about that.  This happened before I had to replace the rubber block.  I had ridden the bike several miles to go buy some lunch, and on my way home I decided I would try and run her as fast as I could.  When I did that and started pedaling harder, the clip I guess was weak from age and wear and flew off the end of the shaft.  The pedal parts grew very loose,  the bearings flew out, and then the pedal completely disintegrated.  I had to pull over and pick up all of the pieces.  I never did find the original clip, nor most of the bearing balls, but luckily found everything else.  It is nearly impossible to find this type clip for sale anywhere, that is exact to the original.  If you loose the original clip, you will likely have to settle for a modern alternative.  I ended up ordering some online I think for a few bucks, and did some other modifications, and got that problem resolved, but it took several attempts.  All because I was too cheap to buy a new set of pedals.





ahhhhhhh


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 11, 2020)

Rivnut said:


> I fought trying to take this style clip off the one block pedal that I took the block from.  What a bitch. Scuse the language.  I found no way of getting it off without cutting it off with a Dremel. But I imagine you can get new clips at a hardware store.  Appears that we have the same pedals.





ah. Stink. I guess I can keep trying to keep them together. What would you pay for some replacements? I saw some for $20 on ebay


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Apr 11, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> ah. Stink. I guess I can keep trying to keep them together. What would you pay for some replacements? I saw some for $20 on ebay



I think the clip I bought was the following:









						Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles & More | eBay
					

Buy & sell electronics, cars, clothes, collectibles & more on eBay, the world's online marketplace. Top brands, low prices & free shipping on many items.



					rover.ebay.com
				




They are actually called push nuts.  1/4 inch inner diameter is the closest size available nowadays.  The problem I had was that the shaft groove where the push nut fits was worn and not deep enough.  I cut it deeper with a hacksaw, put on the push nut, and then took a tiny piece of thick steel wire and crimped it around the groove to ensure it would not come off.  I think I also put a washer in with the block to fill up any slack.  It was pretty complicating, took probably 3 attempts, but it works.  Its kind of hard to explain.

As for saving the original push nut.  I did manage to remove one once, very gently.  I ended up bending it in doing so.  I then straightened it, and took a propane torch and got it red hot to hopefully reverse or minimize any fatigue I may have caused in bending it for removal.  It fit right back on, and is still holding up.  That one pedal has really given me problems over the years come to think of it.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 11, 2020)

That's an Ebay price. If there's an Ace Harware near you, look in the yellow specialty drawers.  Probably find a single push nut for a pittance; it might look a little different but no one but you will know.  If your spindle has a worn groove, I can pull a good one out of the trash can.  Did you ever measure the ones you have?  For what you have, it should be an easy fix.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 11, 2020)

Maybe posted above,those are from a typhoon or some lower model middleweight


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 11, 2020)

Here's a picture of a Racer from a 1963 dealer brochure.  Kind of neat to see what they looked like when sold to the original purchaser.


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 13, 2020)

I see the waffles now.


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 13, 2020)

If you ride everyday I would recommend getting some wellgo 1/2” bmx pedals. 1000% better than any block pedal and only cost like $25


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 13, 2020)

I've been ridin' on this for a year or so.   It hasn't come apart yet.   ( See Photo)     Oh Wait ..............you have a nice bike...............mine is a rat...............I guess this fix wont fly on your bike ............... Carry on Soldier !!


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 13, 2020)

Ha!! If you’ll notice my picture. You did better than me. At least you used wire. I just used some shoe goo and a zip tie. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

Here are some pictures of the same "RAT" bike this pedal is on.     I spent quite a bit of time last summer prepping and painting the horribly rusted tank and chain guard. The Rear rack was also  mangled .  I wanted to make the bike look as cohesive as possible..............So I went for a "Patina Match" paint scheme following the look of the Fenders.   I'm going to leave the pedal as is.............I think it adds personality.............and it's not presenting any issues anyways.   the bike is a mix of parts ..........now at least somewhat presentable.  If you look close on the 4th picture.............you can see the wire still on the pedal.   @BroCraig  ,  I'm glad your getting some use out of the Racer .   Enjoy !


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

Aww. I love that. Around here, less likely to be stolen. Of course I thought mine was less likely to be stolen. But no, someone took it. It had new white wall tires on it. It was old a little shabby and I just thought well nobody wants that. But sure enough someone stole it. I like the looks of yours though. It’s cool. LOVE the big tires. Mine had them, before someone "borrowed it."


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

@BroCraig , did you get your pedal issue resolved ?


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> @BroCraig , did you get your pedal issue resolved ?




As soon as I measure them, it's been cold here for some reason, I think i may have found someone who "may" have some. Found a guy selling a ton of old Schwinn parts. Not sure if he has any, but he will check once I get up off my seat and measure mine. LOL


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

Are you going to use the waffle pedals ?  or ?


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Are you going to use the waffle pedals ?  or ?





At this point, the waffle pedals, Schwinn ones or other Schwinn's that will fit. I do not want to be a Schwinn snob, but feel like I am with this bike. Still looking for a ballooner that I can play with, not repair, but not worry about "keeping it a total museum-type piece to be ridden." lol That make sense?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 14, 2020)

I think you'll like the waffle pedals................and.............they should last a good long time.   You can most likely find a ballooner in your area, or close by on Facebook Marketplace.  Prices might be very low right now.   Ridden, Not Hidden !!   ALWAYS !!


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I think you'll like the waffle pedals................and.............they should last a good long time.   You can most likely find a ballooner in your area, or close by on Facebook Marketplace.  Prices might be very low right now.   Ridden, Not Hidden !!   ALWAYS !!





I've been looking. Would like one with gears. I'll keep my eyes open wide and I won't hide my bike. I'll ride that trike. Wait, well, you know. LOL


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> oops forgot to measure. ugh




3 3/4? Does sound right? Normal?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 14, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> oops forgot to measure. ugh




3 3/4? Does sound right? Normal? I think I need part number 6519. 1/2" axles. Total length 5 inches. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 16, 2020)

Well, the dude on Facebook wanted $30 for a set. I passed. Wonder if that was a mistake?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Apr 16, 2020)

@BroCraig  , try putting in a " Wanted " ad HERE..............for the pedals your looking for.   I have  had good luck finding what I need with other Cabers help.     Keep fighting the good fight !


----------



## BroCraig (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok. Will do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

